# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Arsene Wenger sẽ gia hạn hợp đồng với Arsenal tới 2014

## tuboi

(Dân trí – tin bong da) - Để thể hiện sự tin tưởng mãnh liệt của mình vào lực lượng hiện có của đội nhà HLV Arsene Wenger khẳng định sẽ sớm gia hạn hợp đồng với Arsenal. Theo báo giới Anh hợp đồng mới của “giáo sư” người Pháp sẽ có thời hạn đến 2014.

Đã 4 mùa liên tiếp Arsenal trắng tay vậy nhưng HLV Arsene Wenger vẫn có một niềm tin mãnh liệt rằng các cầu thủ trẻ mà ông dày công đào tạo sẽ sớm đem vinh quang về cho CLB. Và để chứng mình cho sự tin tưởng đó chiến thuật gia người Pháp khẳng định sẽ gia hạn hợp đồng với Pháo thủ thành London.



Wenger sẽ tiếp tục gắn bó với Arsenal
“Việc tôi ký hợp đồng mới chỉ còn là vấn đề thời gian. Tôi phải chứng tỏ sự tin tưởng của mình vào lực lượng hiện tại của đội bóng bằng cách cho thấy sự cam kết của chính bản thân”, Wenger phát biểu trước báo giới. Theo tờ Sun, hợp đồng mới của ngài “giáo sư” này sẽ có thời hạn 3 năm, trị giá gần 13 triệu bảng. 

Cũng trong buổi phỏng vấn này Arsene Wenger kịch liệt chỉ trích quy định giới hạn số lượng cầu thủ của BTC Premier League. Theo đó từ mùa này mỗi đội chỉ được đăng ký 25 cầu thủ với tối thiểu 8 trong số đó được đào tạo tại Anh. 

“Những quy định mới quả là một thảm họa. Điều đó hết sức lố bịch và chẳng khác một trò đùa có thể khiến thị trường chuyển nhượng đóng băng. Từ năm 1966 tới 1996 hầu như chẳng có cầu thủ nước ngoài nào tại đất nước này nhưng ĐT Anh vẫn chẳng có gia vang hom nay nổi danh hiệu nào. Vậy thì quy định mới này có ý nghĩa gì?”, HLV của Arsenal gay gắt.

“BTC Premier League cần phải xác định xem liệu nhiệm vụ của họ có phải là chuẩn bị lực lượng cho ĐTQG hay không. Nếu đúng là như vậy họ cần phải loại bỏ mọi cầu thủ. Hay nhiệm vụ của họ là đem đến một giải đấu hấp dẫn nhất thế giới?

Quy định về tự đào tạo cầu thủ hoàn toàn chỉ mang tính lí thuyết và không hề giúp nâng cao chất lượng. Các quy định về số lượng cầu thủ là thảm họa cho nước Anh. Thật lố bịch. Đây chẳng khác nào trò hề. Trong những năm tới chắc hẳn còn có nhiều quy định về việc các CLB tự đào tạo cầu thủ…nhưng tất cả đều sẽ chỉ là đồ bỏ”, Wenger thẳng thừng công kích.

Đồng thời HLV người Pháp khẳng định ông hoàn toàn ủng hộ bóng đá Anh nhưng không phải những quy định mới như vừa ban hành. “Tôi sẽ rất hạnh phúc nếu ĐT Anh vô địch World Cup. Khi đó tôi sẽ nhảy cẫng lên. 

Tôi cũng ủng hộ họ trong cuộc đua đăng cai World Cup 2018 dù nhiều nước khác đề nghị tôi giúp họ. Tất cả những điều này tôi đều làm một cách tự nguyện bởi tôi muốn ĐT Anh thành công. Nhưng rõ ràng họ đã có quyết định sai lầm khi đưa ra những quy định mới cho Premier League”.

Các bài mới
Download Game hay|| game vui|| |game xep kim cuong|| game dao vang | 
•V-League đón “Vua” mới (15/8) 
•Drogba lập hat-trick, Chelsea đại thắng ngày mở màn (15/8) 
•Man City chia điểm may mắn tại White Hart Lane (14/8) 
•Hà Nội ACB sớm lên V-League, Than QN giành lại ngôi nhì (14/8)

----------

